# Help with a Sister Jude Costume?



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/111470016063?lpid=82


----------



## AJVanGhoul (Aug 9, 2013)

THANK YOU! I don't know why I couldn't find it when I searched.


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

Well..people in your town are religios..but are they Catholic? The Catholic faith is the only one with nuns. Most other Christian religions ..dislike Catholics..so..I wouldnt worry. And if they are Catholic..we think nuns are scary to start with, especially those of us who went through 12 years of Catholic schooling


----------



## 89Lt1 (Oct 17, 2011)

not sure if people care that much unless you are going to something like a church event. I went a priest with a friend as a pregnant nun once and didnt get much grief from it. got to know your crowd though... mine was college students so there wasnt a huge risk


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

LaBruja said:


> Well..people in your town are religios..but are they Catholic? The Catholic faith is the only one with nuns. Most other Christian religions ..dislike Catholics..so..I wouldnt worry. And if they are Catholic..we think nuns are scary to start with, especially those of us who went through 12 years of Catholic schooling


LOL LaBruja!

I have to say that one thing I always appreciated about growing up Catholic was never feeling restricted when it came to celebrating Halloween. We were never discouraged from dressing as witches or vampires, had a HALLOWEEN (NOT "Harvest" or "Fall"!) Festival every year, and were never strong-armed into doing Trunk- or-Treat! 

I don't consider the Sister Jude costume offensive at all. AHS Asylum was one of my favorite series ever! What are highly offensive and just plain tasteless are pregnant nun or priest with "kneeling" child cosumes. I don't think you have anything to worry about, AJ.


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

Bella, I didnt either.We had halloween parties in grade school.And yes maybe there was an extra talk about how it related to All Souls Day and All Saints Day..And behaving ike good boys and girls when we went out( as in sharing candy and no soaping the windows please) but I never felt we were discouraged. Now ,by the time I hit 5th grade ( Catholic schools usually go K-8, then high school 9-12) I felt bad because they were making the first graders dress as their favorite saint or religious figure  As long as we followed the basic dress code and didn't do anything slutty or too gruesome we were ok. ( I never had uniforms.Started with the freshman class the year I graduated) 
I think it is sad how it is nowdays. But like you mentioned about tastelss costumes..you didnt see anything like that attacking any group ( ok , probably there were, mainly directed at minority groups) And if you did overtly sexy ..well guess what,,they thought you were a **** in real life too!! hahaha At least in my small town it was usually classic monsters, pop culture characters, and 'things' like pumpkins and boxes of cereal . 
Halloween is supposed to be fun, about 'facing your fears' and with haunts and tot, giving to others..the giving to others is one of the basic tenants of pretty much every religion when you get down to it.


----------

